# Lizard Appetite?



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I was just wondering if anyone has fed their p's a lizard or even a frog. Would it be a healthy meal?


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

i wouldnt recommend feeding any of those if you want to see it take an animal out the best thing is pinky mice.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Why do people want to feed this off the wall stuff?









Better off sticking to the normal things.


----------



## Glowin_Navi (Apr 21, 2003)

ive fed my reds a frog before, they were pretty small though. Was at the fish store and saw em looked like it would b fun to watch so bought a couple and sure enough it was pretty cool.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

but have to be careful, some frogs are poisenous..i would stick with feeder and a mouse. if you want action and you want to see carnage.very nasty though


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Thanks for the input, I think I'll just stick to the usual then...


----------

